# Informant Overdrive



## Grayscale (May 17, 2020)

First successful build here, could probably do a neater job on the wires, but hey it sounds rad!


----------



## Barry (May 17, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 17, 2020)

Yeah...looks real good! Nice work!


----------



## cooder (May 17, 2020)

Nice one and you got that understated look of original!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Malice95 (May 24, 2020)

Could you answer a couple questions for me.. I'm gonna tackle this circuit as my first build and I'm trying to nail down a couple specifics. What type of capacitors did you use? I see the blue boxy ones and the round tall ones? (not sure what to call them) Why the one odd ball cap between the two chips? Anything I should watch out for doing this build? Any hurdles you had to figure out? 

Thanks! Mike


----------



## falzhobel (May 25, 2020)

Have you tried it at 9V instead of 18V ? (By removing the LT1054 or TC1044). I didn't find it very different.


----------



## TheSin (May 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Grayscale (May 25, 2020)

Malice95 said:


> Could you answer a couple questions for me.. I'm gonna tackle this circuit as my first build and I'm trying to nail down a couple specifics. What type of capacitors did you use? I see the blue boxy ones and the round tall ones? (not sure what to call them) Why the one odd ball cap between the two chips? Anything I should watch out for doing this build? Any hurdles you had to figure out?
> 
> Thanks! Mike


I ordered all of my components from guitarpedalparts.com, their site is built to easily search or filter component types. The build docs show the pcb so you can confirm if you should use a box film capacitor or electrolytic (cylinder type), but generally the values on the build doc with a "U" are electrolytic and "N" are box film. You may need to consult a conversion chart to double check when ordering. The odd ball cap for 390p was harder to find, believe I got that from Tayda where you can usually find all the components as well.  My biggest lesson learned was the correct orientation for the LED, there is a post about LEDs on here you should check but the long leed should be on the (a) / positive side of the board.  I also used an illuminated 3pdt breakout board since the standard ones were sold out so i had to bridge the LED circuit with a bit of metal.  Good luck!


----------



## Grayscale (May 25, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> Have you tried it at 9V instead of 18V ? (By removing the LT1054 or TC1044). I didn't find it very different.


I just went with the standard build since I got all of the ICs listed. I'd be curious to try some of the mods out there though.


----------

